# Porter's Secret Swap II



## PorterHouse (May 31, 2017)

[/IMG]


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## PorterHouse (Jun 4, 2017)

Celebrity Endorsement No.1


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 11, 2017)

Didn't Porter and his Paramont collection move to South Dakota?
So the meet is in Souix City?


----------



## PorterHouse (Jun 11, 2017)

Swap Meat


----------



## frampton (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm excited!


----------



## PorterHouse (Jun 26, 2017)

Celebrity Endorsement No. 2


----------



## PorterHouse (Jul 7, 2017)

Celebrity endorsement #3

**IMAGE REDACTED**


----------



## PorterHouse (Jul 7, 2017)

Celebrity Endorsement #3 - *Approved Image*


----------



## frampton (Jul 8, 2017)

Keg, food and sweet bikes, but don't tell anyone. Thanks Ron and Porter.


----------

